# Homemade pinapple brats!



## shawnthomas (May 20, 2018)

Wife and i made 20 ponunds of pinapple brats today, 10 pounds of breakfast sausage and 10 pounds of plain ground pork, last night!


----------



## actech (May 20, 2018)

Looks good. Lots of pork !


----------



## crazymoon (May 20, 2018)

ST, Good looking batch of sausage ! like


----------



## dcecil (May 20, 2018)

Thats looks awesome, good job


----------



## bdskelly (May 20, 2018)

Pineapple brats.... Interesting. Care to share a recipe?


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 20, 2018)

Real nice job on the sausages.  They look great.
I'm with Brian.  I'd like to hear more on the pineapple brats.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2018)

Everything looks & sounds great!
Nice job on the linking!
Al


----------



## shawnthomas (May 21, 2018)

seasoning (good without pineapple also)
I make enough for 100lbs at a time so ratio as you wish. I measure by weight.
2lbs canning/pickling salt
1/4lb white sugar
5oz ground Black pepper
3.5oz rubbed sage
2.5oz ground ginger
2oz ground white pepper
.7oz Coriander
.7oz Nutmeg
.6oz ground celery seed
.6oz Caraway
.6oz Cardamon
.25 oz Savory

I then blend it all in a blender.  This is seasoning for 100lbs.

For the meat i use 70/30 purebred Berkshire (raise my own and have local locker butcher and do the first course grind)

For the brats I grind meat once through a course plate.  I then add appropriate amount of my aforementioned seasoning. I add frozen dehydrated pineapple, 1 pound pineapple per 5 pounds of meat. 1 cup of powered milk per pound of meat. 1 8 oz can of pineapple juice per 5 pounds of meat, 1 bottle ginger beer per 20lbs meat and several scoops of ice. I then mix the shit out of it!  Next i line saran wrap on a trays and spread meat mixture onto them.  Place in freezer till firm enough to cut into strips that feed through my grinder with the fine grind plate.  After that i stuff into natural hog casings.


----------



## shawnthomas (May 21, 2018)

Meat after freezer


----------



## shawnthomas (May 21, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Real nice job on the sausages.  They look great.
> I'm with Brian.  I'd like to hear more on the pineapple brats.
> Gary




see above for recipe, let me know what you think if you try it.


----------



## shawnthomas (May 21, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Pineapple brats.... Interesting. Care to share a recipe?




see above for recipe, let me know what you think if you try it.


----------

